# WLAN Problem brauche Hilfe von Profis.



## Trbk85 (15. April 2010)

Hey Leute hoffe es geht euch allen gut.

Ich wollte heute mein neues Notebook mit unserem Uni Wlan verbinden, doch irgendwie ist da was schief gelaufen. Und zwar verbindet er sich immer an 2 Netzwerken gleichzeit also mit 2 gleichen netzwerken nur das bei einem eine 2 danach steht. Auch die Verbindungsstärke ist sehr schwach, nun denke ich ma das hat damit zutun weil er sich gleichzeitig in 2 gleichen wlannetzwerken verbindet. Sorry das ich das Problem nicht richtig erklären kann aber ich hoffe das ihr wisst was ich meine. Habt ihr eine Lösung für das Problem?

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Trbk85 (17. April 2010)

Kann mir denn keiner Helfen 

Ich hab mal ein Screenshot gemacht vieleicht könnt ihr damit was anfangen.


----------



## darkframe (19. April 2010)

Hi,

ich bin nun wirklich kein Netzwerkspezialist, aber trenne doch einfach mal eine der beiden Verbindungen (Rechtsklick auf das Netzwerk Icon unten rechts in der Taskleiste und Aufruf von "Verbindung trennen von"). Überflüssige Verbindungen kannst Du auch rausschmeißen, allerdings weiß ich momentan nicht mehr genau, wie das ging. Im Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter macht man das jedenfalls, wenn ich nicht falsch liege.

Die Signalstärke hat damit m.E. nichts zu tun. Die hängt von allen möglichen Einflüssen ab, wie Qualität und Lage der Antenne im Laptop, Lage der Access Points an der Uni, usw.


----------

